# How to get lost space in dvd back ?



## vinyasmusic (Jul 27, 2009)

Well might sound a strange Qtn but ..... 
I accidentally burnt a very small file to dvd and forgot to make it multi-session.
So all practically all the dvd is useless now .... can some1 tell me How to get the space back ? 
i burnt it using Roxio.........plz its a sony dvd .... i don wanna throw it away


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2009)

No way.......U cant get back those empty spaces


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 27, 2009)

there must b a way ... !!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2009)

Well........I dnt knw ny way......

Wait for othr members 2 reply.......


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 27, 2009)

@vinyasmusic: Sorry dude i would have liked to help, but once you burn it without multisession, it becomes useless afaik. Sorry.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2009)

No way Jose. It's all over.


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

dude, the is no way if you write a DVD with multisession and you get it bac


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2009)

No way dude. You better be careful next time around...


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 30, 2009)

there is a way....!!!!but ur previous file will b not accessible...!!!!
nero burning rom can do this
i have done this thing on cd(i am very sure about it) but never tried DVD


----------



## Anon (Jul 30, 2009)

No, it is not possible


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 3, 2009)

There is Not Any way to Write Further on Finalized Disc




MasterMinds said:


> there is a way....!!!!but ur previous file will b not accessible...!!!!
> nero burning rom can do this
> i have done this thing on cd(i am very sure about it) but never tried DVD




Even This Happen when you Write on Multi-session Disc, Sometimes NERO Not able to Read those Files which is Already on the disc and you Proceed to write further on Disc, And Yes You can Still Access your those Files which is not Showing, I was Able to Access those files in WIN 98 (Yes its True ) by Changing The VOLUME LABEL in the Properly of CD Rom, Since Every Session has its Own Volume Label, But in Mdoern Windows like XP,VISTA I can't access those Files.

@Masterminds If you have WIN 98 And That CD then go to Property of CD Rom Where you will Get The option like "Populate Volume Labels" , Choose your Session and you will be able to access those files..


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm .. im trying still ... trying to find a way ! I burnt tht wid Roxio and not with Nero .. lets c if i can get a way


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes .. its true ... tht even wen u write with Nero in multi-session mode dvd wont b readable for next session .. happens due to conflict in version most probably and just check there is an option in nero burning rom about refreshing an old compilation when ur continuin ur old multi-s disc ... try checkin tht dialog box


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 3, 2009)

@ mastermind 
How did u  do it! Im willing to sacrifice the old data .. Il get the old data back back by other methods ...


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 3, 2009)

@ mastermind 
How did u  do it! Im willing to sacrifice the old data .. Il get the old data back back by other methods ...


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 4, 2009)

Dude i dont know..! 
It happened like this.... I burned a cd for about 200 mb of data! Then i realised that i have forgot some files and i again put the same cd back and in nero burning rom(not express) added the files( they were some flash animation) and burned the cd! Afterwards when i checked the disk in other computer then there were files which i burned second time but files which were burned earlier were gone!


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 4, 2009)

I remember the message too, saying that if u write on finalised disc u will loose the previous data!
I dont know guys if i am  hugely mistaken


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 5, 2009)

what software did u use 2 burn ? The first time and the second time


----------



## pimpom (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't understand why some people have this experience of not being able to access data burned in previous sessions on a multisession disc. That should happen only with Win98 and with some very old CD writer models.

I burn multisession discs all the time and I never have this problem.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 6, 2009)

I used nero burning rom both the times! I never had this experience with multisession disc


----------



## raksrules (Aug 6, 2009)

Only Win 98 and previous OS cannot read old sessions of a multisession disc AFAIK.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2009)

@OP, dude, there is no way u can get use the rest space on the DVD.
But, if the DVD was not finalized while burning, there might be a slight chance of getting back the rest space.

Just try putting the DVD in writer and use any burning s/w. If the s/w doesn't detect it as "full" u may (remember "MAY")write additional data.

And others, why do u need win98 to read/recover lost session data? haven't u heard about "ISO Buster" type softwares...


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 7, 2009)

MasterMinds is right! Nero does give this warning that your old files files will not be readable..

I also once burnt a CD or DVD (I don't remember) which had previous finalized content.

It doesn't matter I think, if it worked with a CD then it must work with a DVD!


----------

